# Happy Halloween!!



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Its that time of year! Let's see those costumes! I really wanted a spider one but couldn't find anything over XL size...
LANDSHARK MEI!


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Ahahah Mei looks so funny and adorable? I was gonna dress Ocean as a shark too but since it's taken, I'm probably gonna dress him in a banana suit lol. It's never too early for Halloween customes!


----------



## bigguy (Sep 23, 2018)

Nice pics for sure, lol. A little early though I think. Are ya dressin him up for thanksgiving, ?? He could go as a turkey, lol.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Cute! Happy Halloween!!’ have a photo of max when he was one years old I made a sheep costume for him. !


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That's why dogs bite.... They don't look happy. Humans are crazy.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

jenny720 said:


> cute! Happy halloween!!’ have a photo of max when he was one years old i made a sheep costume for him. !


hahahah i love it


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Jenny720 said:


> Cute! Happy Halloween!!’ have a photo of max when he was one years old I made a sheep costume for him. !


Lol! That's a good one! Does not look happy though lol


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> That's why dogs bite.... They don't look happy. Humans are crazy.


What dogs bite? I can not Bragg enough how good my dogs are with my family. Do you mean your dog will be so uncomfortable and bite you if you put a costume on? Know your dog!!!I can read my dogs body language. My dogs are incredibly stable and a costume for sure won’t put them over the edge. It is interesting to see the judgment drip from many of your comments in many of your posts. You really need to work on that- it’s never to late. I do admit it is kind of difficult in that costume and the meme posted to see the true mood setting. I suppose it’s where perception kicks in. Max is watching my sister and nephew just pulled up in the driveway. If you look closer he is actually zoned in on them and actually very excited and is actually containing himself- he wants to run over and say hello and give them kisses. He really did not mind the dog coat with cotton fuzz glued on lol! To tight Christmas sweaters and antlers - yes we forfit those!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

McGloomy- thanks it was a fun photo shoot! He was running around playing with his ball -cotton everywhere lol! 

Mei- A wolf in sheeps clothing was the theme lol! He was much happier then one may think.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't dress my dogs for anything but utility. I have plopped a hat on them now and then long enough to take a photo. I do think a shark costume is a neat idea and the sheep is very clever. I used to joke that if I were going to dress my boy up in anything it would be a leather motorcycle jacket.


----------



## bigguy (Sep 23, 2018)

I was just makin a joke I didn't mean to sound disrespectful if I did.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Jenny720 said:


> What dogs bite? I can not Bragg enough how good my dogs are with my family. Do you mean your dog will be so uncomfortable and bite you if you put a costume on? Know your dog!!!I can read my dogs body language. My dogs are incredibly stable and a costume for sure won’t put them over the edge. It is interesting to see the judgment drip from many of your comments in many of your posts. You really need to work on that- it’s never to late. I do admit it is kind of difficult in that costume and the meme posted to see the true mood setting. I suppose it’s where perception kicks in. Max is watching my sister and nephew just pulled up in the driveway. If you look closer he is actually zoned in on them and actually very excited and is actually containing himself- he wants to run over and say hello and give them kisses. He really did not mind the dog coat with cotton fuzz glued on lol! To tight Christmas sweaters and antlers - yes we forfit those!


How about I add a :grin2: to my post? It was meant as a joke but couldn't add that emoji at that time. 'Judgment' or 'opinion'. It really doesn't make a difference. We all do it, including you in this post about me.
Over and out.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wolfy dog - I responded to what I read in black and white to see nothing was meant for lightness except for this thread’s intention. Sure we all pass judgment and yes I’m guilty of it but do the do the best to be aware and never proud of it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I always like looking at the costume ideas on Pinterest. Topper our chihuahua who doesn’t mind getting a coat put on does not like Halloween costumes lol! So we try to keep it light like a gladiator harness or carried around with a sac like type of pup-pose it seems to go along with my daughters theme!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=pai...KHRR5BZwQ9QEwA3oECAAQCg#imgrc=jWM6gHkEJ4robM:
this is fun


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

car2ner said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=pai...KHRR5BZwQ9QEwA3oECAAQCg#imgrc=jWM6gHkEJ4robM:
> this is fun


Theres some great ones in there. I like the skeleton dogs.

This is what I really wanted!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Newlie as Batdog several years ago. I might have to see if I can wrestle 89 pound Rocky into it this years.


https://www.germanshepherds.com/for...d1477626843-halloween-fun-newlie-batman-1.jpg


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great photos! I enjoyed looking at the link the tiger is cool! It’s not as easy as it looks. A few Halloween’s back my daughter was wearing a Native American costume and our horse jay her wild steed.I made the feather with my favorite button. A friend -one halloween painted a fuzzy mini pony like a bubble bee with wings sooo cute! Photo of topper in a back pack we called a last minute papoose with my daughter.























More links to halloween photos. 
https://pin.it/urfxx7nxzjhxfe
https://pin.it/3qpdg7koi6fsf2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

